# GEF: Speichern



## Tomas (5. Okt 2009)

hallo,

ich versuche im GEF framework ein Speicher Command zu schreiben, welches mir über ein file dialog eine datei öffnet und dannach Strings in die Datei schreibt. 

Ich hab keine ahnung wie das genau funzt.


----------



## Wildcard (5. Okt 2009)

Das ist eigentlich out of scope für GEF und wird im EditorPart behandelt. Schau mal hier:
FAQ How do I enable the Save and Revert actions? - Eclipsepedia
Hast du dir eigentlich mal GMF angesehen? Das vereinfacht die Aufgabe einen GEF Editor zu erstellen ganz erheblich und Dinge wie Save sind out of the box funktionsfähig.


----------



## Tomas (6. Okt 2009)

jo habs mir überlegt, aber da ich jetzt schon so ziemlich weit bin...oda kann man gmf jetzt nachträglich auch noch verwenden ohne großartige änderungen zu machen?

danke


----------



## Wildcard (6. Okt 2009)

Nein, GMF würde erfordern das du allen GEF Code verwirfst und neu Anfängst.
Nächstes mal würde ich allerdings die Zeit investieren mich dort einzuarbeiten. GEF Editoren from Scratch sind sehr Arbeitsaufwändig und mit GMF lässt sich das meiste innerhalb von Minuten bauen (auch wenn man danach natürlich noch customizen muss)


----------



## Tomas (7. Okt 2009)

dann start ich mal gmf, da es bei mir diverse probleme mit gef gibt. gibts gute tutorials für gmf?

wie installiere ich gmf, bei der update site hauts bei mir immer einen fehler.


----------



## Wildcard (7. Okt 2009)

GMF Tutorial - Eclipsepedia
Es gibt auch fertige Eclipse Distributionen auf der Downloadseite (modelling) die GMF, EMF,... enthalten.


----------



## Tomas (8. Okt 2009)

ok hab mir das eclipse modeling-galileo-sr1 gesaugt, doch wenn ich ein neues ecore model erstellen will kommen folgende fehlermeldungen sobald ich im ordner model/mindmap.ecore auf die datei doppelklicke:

org.eclipse.emf.ecore.xmi.FeatureNotFoundException: Feature 'xmi' not found. (platform:/resource/org.eclipse.gmf.examples.mindmap/model/mindmap.ecore, 3, 101)org.eclipse.emf.ecore.xmi.FeatureNotFoundException: Feature 'xmi' not found. (platform:/resource/org.eclipse.gmf.examples.mindmap/model/mindmap.ecore, 3, 101)

soll ich die eclipse version neu runterladen?


----------

